# Homemade Diaper!



## Milla (Sep 23, 2009)

I know it's not soap, but I'm just so dang proud of myself.  
My friend is going to use cloth diapers when her baby comes so I thought I'd make her some newborn ones to help out.  
This is my first try.  White is a bit boring, but that's all I could find locally in the special PUL fabric.
Tomorrow I plan on trying a different pattern.












With the insert





Notice the dog scratches on the couch?  That's my dog Milla who does that when she's nervous!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

That looks fantastic Milla , truly .  Your friend is lucky to have you as a friend , for sure.  Have you looked at them online and seen what they charge :?: :shock:  I am going to try those if my DIL sticks to using cloth diapers.


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 23, 2009)

Thay look great just like the real thing, not thta yours arn't real but you know where I am driving at!


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gosh, you did good.  I would have used those when my kids were small.
You did  a super good job !  What a nice friend you are 

Vic


----------



## LJA (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay wait...I'm still pouring acid in my eyes from reading that she's using cloth diapers (lol) but that is SO cute!!!  I can barely sew a button on.  Awesome job, Milla!!!  She'll love it!


----------



## holly99 (Sep 23, 2009)

That's so cool Milla! What a great gift for your friend. Good job!


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 23, 2009)

great job, milla!!

props to her if she can stick it out   i think when she sees how many times a day (and thus, how many diapers she'll go through and have to clean) babies "use" the diapers, it's going to be a challenge to stick with it 

you've done a wonderful job, though!!  i'd reverse the pattern, though, have the white on the inside and the colorful stuff on the outside.

to me, the extra expense of disposable diapers was soooo very much worth it (less bulk, less time dealing with s**t -literally)


----------



## Milla (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks everybody!  Salty, I agree with reversing the colors.  I just need to order the fabric.  I had to make sure I could make them first!  The white part is special waterproof fabric for diapers and only white is available in town.

She really really wants to stick with it!  I think it's great!


----------



## girlflies (Sep 23, 2009)

Fabulous job!!
I cloth diapered both kids (potty trained now finally!!) and would have LOVED to have these! Awesome gift!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I had to use cloth diapers with my oldest.  He was allergic to every disposable on the market.  It wasn't as bad as most think, however I was very glad that the last 2 did not suffer from the same allergy.


----------



## Milla (Sep 23, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Okay wait...I'm still pouring acid in my eyes from reading that she's using cloth diapers (lol) but that is SO cute!!!  I can barely sew a button on.  Awesome job, Milla!!!  She'll love it!



You are too funny!!


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 23, 2009)

Cute!  What pattern did you use?  I used to make those for a living.


----------



## Milla (Sep 23, 2009)

JenniferSews said:
			
		

> Cute!  What pattern did you use?  I used to make those for a living.



Oh cool!  I guess I can see by your name that you sew!  This pattern was from "Mama Bird".  I also have a Kwiksew one that I want to try.  Also was eying the Jalie pattern.  Jalie seems to make patterns that I can follow and they actually fit me.  Do you have a recommendation for a good pattern?  I don't have children so I have no clue!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Milla, that diaper is soooo cute. I did the disposable thing with my boys 18 and 20 years ago. I wish I could have done the cloth diaper thing though. I just didnt have a washer and dryer in my apt. Wouldnt have worked real well, LOL


----------



## Deb (Sep 24, 2009)

they are adorable! 

I hope if I ever have kids I have a friend that considerate. your friend is lucky.


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 24, 2009)

Milla said:
			
		

> JenniferSews said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't sewn with the Jalie pattern but it looked great.  I'm so burnt out on diaper sewing I can't force myself to try it though.    I love their patterns in general.  I used my own pattern at the time ( http://www.celticclothswholesale.com/fa ... attern.htm ) but I've used thetrainers pattern from this brand- http://www.celticclothswholesale.com/fa ... attern.htm


----------



## Milla (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Jen!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 25, 2009)

it looks wonderful!


----------



## kittywings (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm thinking that if I have a baby, I could just leave it in the sink or a bucket most of the time to save on diapers, etc.   8) 


I'm so maternal!   :twisted: 

j/k  that looks so cute!  what a good idea!


----------



## Milla (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks everybody!  I'm still trying to get the energy to start diaper #2 with a new pattern.


----------



## pink-north (Sep 25, 2009)

That is so cute! Great job.


----------

